# Many healthcare workers here aren't vaccinated....



## Colleen (Jun 17, 2021)

My husband is having surgery on Monday, 6/21, so we've had his Pre-op done last week and today he has to have his bloodwork done for type & cross match, plus he has to have his Covid testing done. 

We've both been fully vaccinated since February (Moderna) and I asked the surgical coordinator if I needed to get a Covid test to go with him in the hospital. She said it wasn't necessary. I asked if I should bring our vaccine certificate with me when he registers for surgery on Monday and she said they're not checking that. I asked her if she was vaccinated and she said no...not many healthcare workers here "believe" in the vaccine because it's too "new". 

Unreal. That makes no sense to me. We're asked to be vaccinated and they're even doing a Covid test on him (not even on me) but they're not doing much to protect us as patients. What's wrong with this "logic"???

My husband's own son, who is 51, was here last weekend to help do a couple things around the house I couldn't do (and my husband can't do at this point) told me he wouldn't be able to go to the hospital with me on Monday for his dad's surgery because he'd probably have to have a Covid test and he wouldn't get it because he doesn't believe in it. That speaks volumes to me about how selfish and stupid he is. He even tested positive in November and said it was nothing more than the flu. He didn't stay home and continued to work and was never re-tested.

I guess I'm getting too old to understand what's happening to people's attitudes.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 17, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I guess I'm getting too old to understand what's happening to people's attitudes.



Same here.  I would think that medical workers....especially those in hospitals, would be taking this virus and it's vaccines seriously.  If they've seen dozens/hundreds of patients suffering from this virus, and many dying, and still think they don't have to protect themselves, and others, I sure wouldn't want to have them treating me.  

Sure, these vaccines are "new" and no one knows just how this pandemic will play out...but ANY protection is better than Nothing. 

I bet there are a lot of people who have contracted this virus in recent months who wish they had been vaccinated.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2021)

I would think or hope medical health care workers know a lot more about this virus than the average person. Maybe they know something we don’t.  It’s most unusual.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2021)

Medical folks, not doctors, seem to smoke cigarettes more than the average person does these days. Since I've been a patient a lot, I've always been surprised to see it.

The "funny" thing to me with these folks is how they rely on their own preposterous Beliefs over actual Evidence.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I would think or hope medical health care workers know a lot more about this virus than the average person. Maybe they know something we don’t.  It’s most unusual.


See above!  Then why do they smoke like chimneys?  LOL


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> See above!  Then why do they smoke like chimneys?  LOL


I was being a bit cynical and sarcastic. Lol
Love you.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 17, 2021)

If there are two places where all workers should be vaccinated, that would be hospitals/clinics and nursing homes.  About 5 days ago, a federal judge ruled against a 100+ healthcare workers at a Houston hospital.

*"He [Judge] added that the workers were free to accept or reject a vaccine and that they would "simply need to work elsewhere" if they chose the latter.

"If a worker refuses an assignment, changed office, earlier start time, or other directive, he may be properly fired. Every employment includes limits on the worker's behavior in exchange for his remuneration," Hughes wrote. "That is all part of the bargain."*

https://news.yahoo.com/federal-judge-just-ruled-against-031929578.html


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2021)

Colleen said:


> My husband is having surgery on Monday, 6/21, so we've had his Pre-op done last week and today he has to have his bloodwork done for type & cross match, plus he has to have his Covid testing done.
> 
> We've both been fully vaccinated since February (Moderna) and I asked the surgical coordinator if I needed to get a Covid test to go with him in the hospital. She said it wasn't necessary. I asked if I should bring our vaccine certificate with me when he registers for surgery on Monday and she said they're not checking that. I asked her if she was vaccinated and she said no...not many healthcare workers here "believe" in the vaccine because it's too "new".
> 
> ...


More medical professionals than you think don't want the vaccine.  Instead of assuming they're not "Protecting" their patients, you should be asking _why.  _The CDC has already admitted that the vaccine will not prevent transmission.  That means exactly what it says.
And the reason you think your husband's son is "Selfish and stupid," is because you've allowed yourself to be programmed by others.


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I asked her if she was vaccinated and she said no...not many healthcare workers here "believe" in the vaccine because it's too "new".


Just because she said that, it doesn’t make it fact.  She may just be repeating what others like her think.  “Surgical co-ordinator” - here that is a clerical position.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 17, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I would think or hope medical health care workers know a lot more about this virus than the average person. Maybe they know something we don’t.  It’s most unusual.


I can guarantee you, Keesha, that they don't know any more about the virus than those of us who have been keeping up with the medical journals, etc.  I should think they'd know better than to get their medical information for places like Facebook.  As for what's going on in their heads, of that I haven't a clue.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 17, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> If there are two places where all workers should be vaccinated, that would be hospitals/clinics and nursing homes.  About 5 days ago, a federal judge ruled against a 100+ healthcare workers at a Houston hospital.
> 
> *"He [Judge] added that the workers were free to accept or reject a vaccine and that they would "simply need to work elsewhere" if they chose the latter.
> 
> ...


As I see it, the states shouldn't be able to have it both ways -- they're either Right to Work states or they aren't.  Texas, I'm sure, is a Right to Work state.  Unless contractually stated otherwise, an employer can fire a person just because... or not even because -- and not give a reason as long as it isn't for something covered under the anti-discrimination laws.  I mention this because I don't doubt that Texas is trying to figure some way to deal with this.  Florida already has -- no vaccines can be required anywhere.  There's a huge legal battle brewing because the cruise lines are very unhappy.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> More medical professionals than you think don't want the vaccine.  Instead of assuming they're not "Protecting" their patients, you should be asking _why.  _The CDC has already admitted that the vaccine will not prevent transmission.  That means exactly what it says.
> And the reason you think your husband's son is "Selfish and stupid," is because you've allowed yourself to be programmed by others.


The CDC has said that vaccinated people have almost no chance of getting the virus; therefore, they can't transmit it.  Given this, Win, can you please explain your statement?  I really don't understand it.  Thank you!


----------



## Colleen (Jun 17, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I would think or hope medical health care workers know a lot more about this virus than the average person. Maybe they know something we don’t.  It’s most unusual.


It's NOT unusual. I was in nursing/medical field for many years a long time ago and they take care of themselves less than they do patients. Many smoke (as I idiotically did back in the day) and look at the nurses that were just fired in a hospital (I forget which state it was) because they refused to get vaccinated. The hospital said...if you're not going to believe in science and healthcare that protects you as well as the patients, then we don't want you working here. 

I understand that people don't like to be "told what to do" but there's got to be limitations on rebelliousness. 

When I worked in a family practice office years ago, the doctor TOLD us we HAD to get vaccinated against hepatitis B. We didn't question it or picket. We had it done because we knew it was for our own protection.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> Just because she said that, it doesn’t make it fact.  She may just be repeating what others like her think.  “Surgical co-ordinator” - here that is a clerical position.


The point is....she prefers to not believe in it even though her 24 year old son has been trying to recover from Covid since November. It doesn't matter what the title of her job is...it's the fact that she's in the medical field and still doesn't want to admit to the science and over 600,000 dead people. My neighbor told me that that isn't true about the dead. She said it was just the flu (she must listen to the same "news" disinformation as my husband's son) and more than that die every year from the flu.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> More medical professionals than you think don't want the vaccine.  Instead of assuming they're not "Protecting" their patients, you should be asking _why.  _The CDC has already admitted that the vaccine will not prevent transmission.  That means exactly what it says.
> And the reason you think your husband's son is "Selfish and stupid," is because you've allowed yourself to be programmed by others.


you've allowed yourself to be programmed by others......

And you haven't?


----------



## John cycling (Jun 17, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> they don't know any more about the virus than those of us who have been keeping up with the medical journals



This <-- is what you're reading in those medical journals. 
People need to start thinking with their brains and logic, instead of believing all the BS that they're told.
Anyone who thinks injecting poisons in themselves is going to make them healthier, is not thinking intelligently nor logically.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 17, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This <-- is what you're reading in those medical journals.
> People need to start thinking with their brains and logic, instead of believing all the BS that they're told.
> Anyone who thinks injecting poisons in themselves is going to make them healthier, is not thinking intelligently nor logically.


John D. Rockefeller is a bit of a while ago, John.  If you're going to cite something, please cite something that's a bit more current.  Life changes and all things in life change with it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> I can guarantee you, Keesha, that they don't know any more about the virus than those of us who have been keeping up with the medical journals, etc.  I should think they'd know better than to get their medical information for places like Facebook.  As for what's going on in their heads, of that I haven't a clue.


Ok then. 
Guarantee it for me please.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 17, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Ok then.
> Guarantee it for me please.


Done!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> Done!


Thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> See above!  Then why do they smoke like chimneys?  LOL





Keesha said:


> I was being a bit cynical and sarcastic. Lol
> Love you.





Colleen said:


> It's NOT unusual. I was in nursing/medical field for many years a long time ago and they take care of themselves less than they do patients. Many smoke (as I idiotically did back in the day) and look at the nurses that were just fired in a hospital (I forget which state it was) because they refused to get vaccinated. The hospital said...if you're not going to believe in science and healthcare that protects you as well as the patients, then we don't want you working here.
> 
> I understand that people don't like to be "told what to do" but there's got to be limitations on rebelliousness.
> 
> When I worked in a family practice office years ago, the doctor TOLD us we HAD to get vaccinated against hepatitis B. We didn't question it or picket. We had it done because we knew it was for our own protection.


I agree with you that if they are going to work at a place that promotes vaccines in the health and safety of others then it’s most beneficial if they are absolute role models and follow all procedures. I fully understand your frustration. Unfortunately I don’t know their story any more than you do BUT I think if the hospital has clear guidelines for the staff, then they should be followed or their position replaced by someone willing to follow. 

Im really sorry you are going through this Colleen and do hope this gets resolved quickly.

P.S. My first comments were said more tongue in cheek which is why I added the above quotes.


----------



## chic (Jun 17, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I would think or hope medical health care workers know a lot more about this virus than the average person. Maybe they know something we don’t.  It’s most unusual.


Exactly @Keesha! They do something most people don't.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 17, 2021)

Colleen said:


> My husband is having surgery on Monday, 6/21, so we've had his Pre-op done last week and today he has to have his bloodwork done for type & cross match, plus he has to have his Covid testing done.
> 
> We've both been fully vaccinated since February (Moderna) and I asked the surgical coordinator if I needed to get a Covid test to go with him in the hospital. She said it wasn't necessary. I asked if I should bring our vaccine certificate with me when he registers for surgery on Monday and she said they're not checking that. I asked her if she was vaccinated and she said no...not many healthcare workers here "believe" in the vaccine because it's too "new".
> 
> ...


I will keep your hubs in my prayers for a safe and successful surgery and full recovery.


----------



## Remy (Jun 17, 2021)

I too hope the surgery goes well.

I have been fully vaccinated through work since January. Not sure what faith I have in it but I got it. Still wearing my mask also and I noticed here in California that many still are.


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> The CDC has said that vaccinated people have almost no chance of getting the virus; therefore, they can't transmit it.  Given this, Win, can you please explain your statement?  I really don't understand it.  Thank you!


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...n-but-still-wear-mask-experts-say/4833945001/

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-00450-z


----------



## terry123 (Jun 18, 2021)

I will have my second shot in 2 weeks and I am glad to get it.  I understand that if you get the virus the vaccine makes it easier to get through just like the flue shot does.  I see medical folks that do what they tell patients not to do all the time.  You have to take care of yourself.  Everybody in my family now has had their shots with me getting the second one soon.  We are grateful for the vaccine but will wear our masks when out.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2021)

Hope all goes well with your husband's surgery.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 18, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This <-- is what you're reading in those medical journals.
> People need to start thinking with their brains and logic, instead of believing all the BS that they're told.
> Anyone who thinks injecting poisons in themselves is going to make them healthier, is not thinking intelligently nor logically.


Glad that you're a "healthy person".  We need more of them today, but your post really throws me under the bus.  "Injecting poison"?   I can't believe how much poison I must have absorbed, over the years.  My parents obviously in a child raising coma, trotted me to the doc for all of the vaccinations that were required to ward off various "things" that they thought would damage me or make me ineligible to attend school.   This was in the 30's.

Then the military got ahold of me a few years later and bombarded me with another set of "poisons".   Other poisons have been absorbed over the years.  Tetanus, flu, pneumonia, come to mind.

I was unprepared for any  of these assaults on my body.  Political advisors, selected newscasters, and  writers, masquerading as medical  experts weren't around to "protect" me from the evils of the medical profession. Neither political party interfered on my behalf.

Amazingly, even after this recent dreaded poison, I'm still alive and kicking at 87.  Only time will tell if I'll just wear out and die (which could be any time now) but I'll never know if it's the latest "poison" I absorbed last January or not.  Only those with certain political leanings will know for sure - -not the docs or medical pro's.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...n-but-still-wear-mask-experts-say/4833945001/
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-00450-z


What point are you making, please, Win?  Please note the word "almost" in my statement; I believe these articles back that up.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2021)

it's not any different than if you go to eat at a restaurant and the workers and other guests aren't vaccinated. you guys kill me. none of you want to get vaccinated but you're the first ones to holler if you don't think you're being protected enough because the healthcare workers aren't vaccinated. we've been putting our lives on the line for over a year and nobody worried about us then.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Glad that you're a "healthy person".  We need more of them today, but your post really throws me under the bus.  "Injecting poison"?   I can't believe how much poison I must have absorbed, over the years.  My parents obviously in a child raising coma, trotted me to the doc for all of the vaccinations that were required to ward off various "things" that they thought would damage me or make me ineligible to attend school.   This was in the 30's.
> 
> Then the military got ahold of me a few years later and bombarded me with another set of "poisons".   Other poisons have been absorbed over the years.  Tetanus, flu, pneumonia, come to mind.
> 
> ...


I'm not a well person, Dave; immunosuppressants keep me alive.  

I was replying to someone about something.  I don't believe these are poisonous -- depending upon what your definition of poison is:

Copied directly:

 1. *: *a substance that through its chemical action usually kills, injures, or impairs an organism                                                   

       b(1)  *: *something destructive or harmful                                                   

         (2)  *: *an object of aversion or abhorrence                                                   

  2  *: *a substance that inhibits the activity of another substance or the course of a reaction or process                                                              a catalyst poison  

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/poison


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it's not any different than if you go to eat at a restaurant and the workers and other guests aren't vaccinated. you guys kill me. none of you want to get vaccinated but you're the first ones to holler if you don't think you're being protected enough because the healthcare workers aren't vaccinated. we've been putting our lives on the line for over a year and nobody worried about us then.


Thank you for doing this, MarciKs.  I was hospitalized twice last year (not for COVID) and was placed into "check for virus" areas of the emergency rooms and hospitals proper.  I know what the hospital workers were dealing with.  I've been to medical doctors and have seen all of the people who work in these places were still dealing with on a daily basis.  I was in these situations for only short periods of time; you were putting your life on the line day after day, hour after hour.  Again, I thank you!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

Probably depends on state guidelines, but here, if a healthcare provider foregoes the vaccine, they're required to wear a mask at all times at work.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> The CDC has said that vaccinated people have almost no chance of getting the virus; therefore, they can't transmit it.



That's outdated information.    Vaccinated people are increasingly contracting Covid, but usually have milder cases.   They're still contagious even with mild cases. Since I'm not vaccinated for medical reasons, I wear a mask to protect myself from vaccinated as well as unvaccinated people.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> you guys kill me. none of you want to get vaccinated but you're the first ones to holler if you don't think you're being protected enough because the healthcare workers aren't vaccinated



That's totally hilarious.  
It's the vaccinated people who are worried, not the healthy people like me who haven't been poisoned!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Colleen said:


> My husband is having surgery on Monday, 6/21, so we've had his Pre-op done last week and today he has to have his bloodwork done for type & cross match, plus he has to have his Covid testing done.
> 
> We've both been fully vaccinated since February (Moderna) and I asked the surgical coordinator if I needed to get a Covid test to go with him in the hospital. She said it wasn't necessary. I asked if I should bring our vaccine certificate with me when he registers for surgery on Monday and she said they're not checking that. I asked her if she was vaccinated and she said no...not many healthcare workers here "believe" in the vaccine because it's too "new".
> 
> ...


I don't know what a "surgical coordinator" is, but this one doesn't sound too bright. I guess anyone can be called a "medical professional."  But if you look at my contribution to this discussion earlier today, you will see that over 96% of doctors nationwide have been vaccinated. Even Trump was vaccinated, after he got the virus!  

Just a look at those charts they keep printing in the newspapers is enough to tell us what the truth is. As the vaccination line goes up, the cases (and particularly the Covid deaths) go down. It couldn't be a more clear connection. And yet, some people continue to stubbornly cling to the lies they believed and continue to believe... why?  Because they might have to admit they were wrong?

I hope all goes well with your husband's surgery.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 19, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That's outdated information.    Vaccinated people are increasingly contracting Covid, but usually have milder cases.   They're still contagious even with mild cases. Since I'm not vaccinated for medical reasons, I wear a mask to protect myself from vaccinated as well as unvaccinated people.


The CDC guidelines as of two days ago (6/17) are still rather complicated.  However, they currently say:

"If you’ve been around someone who has COVID-19, you do not need to stay away from others or get tested unless you have symptoms.

"However, if you live or work in a correctional or detention facility or a homeless shelter and are around someone who has COVID-19, you should still get tested, even if you don’t have symptoms."
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/fully-vaccinated.html

While not specifically stated, _my interpretation_ is that if a fully vaccinated person who's come into contact with the virus doesn't have to stay away from others, then there's a very low chance that he can spread it to these others. What we do know is that vaccination isn't 100%. If it's 92% effective, that means that it's expected that 8% of vaccinated people will still get the virus. As I said, there's a very low probability; but it's not 100%. And, yes, I still wear a mask.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 19, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This <-- is what you're reading in those medical journals.
> People need to start thinking with their brains and logic, instead of believing all the BS that they're told.
> Anyone who thinks injecting poisons in themselves is going to make them healthier, is not thinking intelligently nor logically.


John, I'm curious.  What are your thoughts on other vaccines such as polio, small pox, measles, diphtheria, whopping cough, etc.?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 19, 2021)

Other than standard precautions and sanitary conditions I wouldn't worry about what the providers MIGHT have or be laying around a hospital. My guess if every known and new disease was tested for in a hospital or elsewhere we probably be stunned as to what is there.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


> That's totally hilarious.
> It's the vaccinated people who are worried, not the healthy people like me who haven't been poisoned!


How'd it go when in the military and you started giving them the "poison speech" while you were lining up for your shots?  Did they excuse you? 

I never attempted to give them a line of BS about the shots and somehow I have a feeling that they wouldn't have been ready to listen.  Just imagine how many of us who were military eligible and not dodging the service, were "poisoned" involuntarily.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 20, 2021)

DaveA said:


> How'd it go when in the military and you started giving them the "poison speech" while you were lining up for your shots?  Did they excuse you?
> 
> I never attempted to give them a line of BS about the shots and somehow I have a feeling that they wouldn't have been ready to listen.  Just imagine how many of us who were military eligible and not dodging the service, were "poisoned" involuntarily.


All those vaccines that were given to those in the military were tested thoroughly before being given to the population.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 20, 2021)

DaveA said:


> I never attempted to give them a line of BS about the shots and somehow I have a feeling that they wouldn't have been ready to listen.  Just imagine how many of us who were military eligible and not dodging the service, were "poisoned" involuntarily.


If you believe they're all poison, Dave, why do you say it would have been a line of BS if you'd told them that?  It seems to me you'd have had trouble, but why not say you didn't want to tell them the truth or some such?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it's not any different than if you go to eat at a restaurant and the workers and other guests aren't vaccinated. you guys kill me. none of you want to get vaccinated but you're the first ones to holler if you don't think you're being protected enough because the healthcare workers aren't vaccinated. we've been putting our lives on the line for over a year and nobody worried about us then.


Thats why I will not eat out anymore.  I order delivery if I want something special.  I am taking a chance that the people preparing it are not vaccinated.  I do the best that I can being sure my family and I are vaccinated.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Thats why I will not eat out anymore.  I order delivery if I want something special.  I am taking a chance that the people preparing it are not vaccinated.  I do the best that I can being sure my family and I are vaccinated.


Well and you also have to take into account that some people just can't get the vaccine. And that's everywhere. Not just hospitals and clinics. We can't spend all of our time finger pointing and freaking out because someone isn't vaccinated. This is our new normal whether folks like it or not. If the OP is that worried about it, why stop with hospitals? She won't be able to go anywhere and not worry about being protected by staff and visitors/customers no matter where she goes.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't know what a "surgical coordinator" is, but this one doesn't sound too bright. I guess anyone can be called a "medical professional."  But if you look at my contribution to this discussion earlier today, you will see that over 96% of doctors nationwide have been vaccinated. Even Trump was vaccinated, after he got the virus!
> 
> Just a look at those charts they keep printing in the newspapers is enough to tell us what the truth is. As the vaccination line goes up, the cases (and particularly the Covid deaths) go down. It couldn't be a more clear connection. And yet, some people continue to stubbornly cling to the lies they believed and continue to believe... why?  Because they might have to admit they were wrong?
> 
> I hope all goes well with your husband's surgery.


Clerical position, basically a scheduler.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 21, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Thats why I will not eat out anymore.  I order delivery if I want something special.  I am taking a chance that the people preparing it are not vaccinated.  I do the best that I can being sure my family and I are vaccinated.


I see what you are saying but I thought they said surface transmission was not as prevelent as
airborne droplets. True a cook or handler could sneeze without a mask but the virus would be the last thing I'd be worried. Ecoli and bunch of other bacteria, germs etc that could cause all sorts of stomach issues alone.

Also in "normal" times with 50-70% getting a flu vax that's only 50% effective you would be in no more danger from the virus than other stuff.

And the over use of scented sanitizers and/or colonges give me more issues from food served or takeout than germs.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 21, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Thats why I will not eat out anymore.  I order delivery if I want something special.  I am taking a chance that the people preparing it are not vaccinated.  I do the best that I can being sure my family and I are vaccinated.


I know what you mean. I haven't eaten restaurant food since the first week of March 2020. Got to be careful. .


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

Last week it was made illegal for anyone working in a care home here in the UK  as a health worker or carer,  to not have the Vaccination...

It's now been made law that they must have both doses of the vaccine ...


_Decision follows an extensive public consultation with thousands of staff, providers, residents and families_
_Further consultation will be launched on whether to extend to other health and social care settings_
_
Care home residents will be better protected from death and serious illness, following confirmation people working in care homes will need to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19.


The new legislation means from October – subject to Parliamentary approval and a subsequent 16-week grace period – anyone working in a CQC-registered care home in England for residents requiring nursing or personal care must  have 2 doses of a COVID-19 vaccine unless they have a medical exemption.


It will apply to all workers employed directly by the care home or care home provider (on a full-time or part-time basis), those employed by an agency and deployed by the care home, and volunteers deployed in the care home.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...vaccinated-under-new-law-to-protect-residents_

 I was listening to a debate on  the car radio on the day this was announced...  and a caller anounced that she was a 'carer' in a care home for the elderly.. and she was _Not_ going to have the Vaccination regardless of if she lost her job... yet another caller called her selfish ... and the first caller said..''Well if you think I'm selfish now , watch me go to work in Tesco (large supermarket chain) where I can breathe my germs all over your kids''


----------



## 911 (Jun 22, 2021)

My opinion only, I think whether a person takes the vaccine or not is their and only their choice and decision. With so much being said for and against the Virus vaccine, it's come down to what you believe is best for you. 

But, the bigger issue that I have with the vaccine is that so many of the colleges and universities are 'forcing' the young adults to be vaccinated before returning to the classroom. This isn't right. I understand the need for everyone to be comfortable with each other they come in contact with, but each person should be allowed to make their own choice. It does worry me that too many of the young men (mostly) are being affected by the vaccine's side-effects, especially of the heart (Myocarditis).


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 22, 2021)

911 said:


> My opinion only, I think whether a person takes the vaccine or not is their and only their choice and decision. With so much being said for and against the Virus vaccine, it's come down to what you believe is best for you.
> 
> But, the bigger issue that I have with the vaccine is that so many of the colleges and universities are 'forcing' the young adults to be vaccinated before returning to the classroom. This isn't right. I understand the need for everyone to be comfortable with each other they come in contact with, but each person should be allowed to make their own choice. It does worry me that too many of the young men (mostly) are being affected by the vaccine's side-effects, especially of the heart (Myocarditis).


They are exploiting the young people in particular by banking on their dreams & desires. They already do it with tuition so using the vaccine as another administrative box to check doesn't surprise me. And many students/parents will do what ever without thinking about the potential consequences.

And it's not just young people having heart issues. Know someone 80 plus was hospitalized  for a week with in a month of recieving a second shot of a vax with heart trouble. They really sounded bad. Took the better part of a month and lots of drugs they never had to take before to sound normal.

There might not be vaccine passports but there is/will be pressure, shaming, limitations. Also wether it's the vax or other things most people are followers, want to belong to a specific group which they are banking on. And people who took the vax or did something frequently seek validation of the decision by seeing other people made the same decision(a source of peer pressure).


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> They are exploiting the young people in particular by banking on their dreams & desires. They already do it with tuition so using the vaccine as another administrative box to check doesn't surprise me. And many students/parents will do what ever without thinking about the potential consequences.
> 
> And it's not just young people having heart issues. Know someone 80 plus was hospitalized  for a week with in a month of recieving a second shot of a vax with heart trouble. They really sounded bad. Took the better part of a month and lots of drugs they never had to take before to sound normal.
> 
> There might not be vaccine passports but there is/will be pressure, shaming, limitations. Also wether it's the vax or other things most people are followers, want to belong to a specific group which they are banking on. And people who took the vax or did something frequently seek validation of the decision by seeing other people made the same decision(a source of peer pressure).


Exactly.  One of the two main reasons vaccinated people try to convince others to do as they do - they gain confidence from others who make the same choice they do.  And their confidence is shaken by those who choose not to get vaccinated - which indicates their confidence was already shaky to begin with.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I was listening to a debate on  the car radio on the day this was announced...  and a caller anounced that she was a 'carer' in a care home for the elderly.. and she was _Not_ going to have the Vaccination regardless of if she lost her job... yet another caller called her selfish ... and the first caller said..''Well if you think I'm selfish now , watch me go to work in Tesco (large supermarket chain) where I can breathe my germs all over your kids''



Sad.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

So let me get this straight....

It's ok to force healthcare workers to get vaccinated but not college kids? Is that what I'm reading here? Seems a little one sided but hey...I should be used to that.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 22, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> If there are two places where all workers should be vaccinated, that would be hospitals/clinics and nursing homes.  About 5 days ago, a federal judge ruled against a 100+ healthcare workers at a Houston hospital.
> 
> *"He [Judge] added that the workers were free to accept or reject a vaccine and that they would "simply need to work elsewhere" if they chose the latter.
> 
> ...


Well, those employees refused to get the vaccine after losing the lawsuit. So today, they were fired or resigned. And rightly so in an at will employment state.
*
"A spokesperson for Houston Methodist Hospital system said 153 employees either resigned in the two-week suspension period or were terminated on Tuesday."*

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireS...orkers-fired-resign-covid-19-vaccine-78430061

The job market is wide open. They can seek alternative employment where the unvaccinated are welcome.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Well, those employees refused to get the vaccine after losing the lawsuit. So today, they were fired or resigned. And rightly so in an at will employment state.
> 
> *"A spokesperson for Houston Methodist Hospital system said 153 employees either resigned in the two-week suspension period or were terminated on Tuesday."*
> 
> ...


What happens when all the places require it? If nobody wants to get it...who the hell is gonna work?


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What happens when all the places require it? If nobody wants to get it...who the hell is gonna work?


First, it isn't "nobody" who wants to get the vaccine.  One hundred and fifty-three people out of an entire hospital _system _is a drop in the bucket.  Second, If _all places_ were to require it, there would be no places for these people to work.  If they were to want to work, they'd either have to get the vaccine or move to states like Florida that passed a law making it illegal to require vaccines even in private workplaces.  (This law, of course, is being litigated.)


----------



## DaveA (Jun 23, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> If you believe they're all poison, Dave, why do you say it would have been a line of BS if you'd told them that?  It seems to me you'd have had trouble, but why not say you didn't want to tell them the truth or some such?


My evidently confusing post was- -Back then, NO ONE ever stepped out of the line and attempted to sell the BS about the shots being unproven or "poison" as some people claim today.  I'm far from a believer in the "poison" theory.

I'm one of the "followers" that still believe that my doctors and health pros, know more about medical treatments than I do.  At my age I take a handful of pills everyday.  When the doc thinks that, after testing, my meds should be adjusted, I don't engage him in a discussion regarding Big Pharma or if he's "on the take' from some particular firm.

Same with the vaccine and, in years past, a few operations.  Until I decide that reading articles on the computer or listening to politically selected TV news, gives me the knowledge to treat myself, I'll put myself in the hands of my doctors and whatever hospital is suggested. 

Same as I do when the electronics fail on my car. Take it to the shop or dealer.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 23, 2021)

DaveA said:


> My evidently confusing post was- -Back then, NO ONE ever stepped out of the line and attempted to sell the BS about the shots being unproven or "poison" as some people claim today.  I'm far from a believer in the "poison" theory.
> 
> I'm one of the "followers" that still believe that my doctors and health pros, know more about medical treatments than I do.  At my age I take a handful of pills everyday.  When the doc thinks that, after testing, my meds should be adjusted, I don't engage him in a discussion regarding Big Pharma or if he's "on the take' from some particular firm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, Dave.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2021)

I, for one, would not utilize the services of a hospital or clinic that allowed employees to work without being vaccinated.

Maybe said employees have the right to choose, but so do I, and I choose not to be treated, examined, cared for or whatever else by medical personnel who are not vaccinated.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 23, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I, for one, would not utilize the services of a hospital or clinic that allowed employees to work without being vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe said employees have the right to choose, but so do I, and I choose not to be treated, examined, cared for or whatever else by medical personnel who are not vaccinated.


If your having a heart attack are you going to refuse going to the nearest hospital if they have some unvaccinated employees?  Or if your in a car accident bleeding to death and time is critical are you going to refuse to be taken to the nearest hospital if they have unvaccinated employees?  If your unconscious for any reason you won't have a choice, you will be taken to the nearest hospital regardless of who is or isn't vaccinated.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> If your having a heart attack are you going to refuse going to the nearest hospital if they have some unvaccinated employees?  Or if your in a car accident bleeding to death and time is critical are you going to refuse to be taken to the nearest hospital if they have unvaccinated employees?  If your unconscious for any reason you won't have a choice, you will be taken to the nearest hospital regardless of who is or isn't vaccinated.


Not a problem here.  The two big hospital systems here require vaccination, as I believe any responsible hospital should.


----------

